# Weird names for your children/pets, both musical and non musical



## clavichorder

Occasionally, a topic has cropped up in conversation with my friend, concerning what I would hypothetically name my children/pets, and what people actually have named there children/pets. I find it a very amusing topic.

Frank Zappa was a very creative name giver, Moon Unit and Dweezil, how would you like such a name as one of those? 

When I came across the composer Havergal Brian, I wondered what it would be like to have the name, Havergal.

Or imagine naming your cat or dog a name of one of your favorite lesser known composers? That's my my dog Medtner, and my cat Balakirev? I could totally do that.

Or maybe I'd give them Visigothic/Ostrogothic/miscellaneous germanic barbarian conqueror names, like Aleric, Odoacer, Theodoric, or Gaiseric.

Imagine a child with a first name like Rachmaninoff. He could then be Rach. I don't know, be creative.


----------



## Stasou

I guess this is kind of unrelated, but my Bb and A clarinets are Daphnis and Chloe, respectively.


----------



## clavichorder

Stasou said:


> I guess this is kind of unrelated, but my Bb and A clarinets are Daphnis and Chloe, respectively.


By all means, whatever you can give a name to.


----------



## HerlockSholmes

My cat's name is Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dangle-dungle-burstein von Knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-Alkan-spelterwasser-kürstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-eine-nürnburger-Nannerl-bratwustle-gerspurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumberaber-shönendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-grosse-schmerzen-im-herzen-sacrebleu-raucher-Leck-mich-im-arsch von Hautkopft of Ulm.


----------



## Klavierspieler

HerlockSholmes said:


> My cat's name is Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dangle-dungle-burstein von Knacker-thrasher-apple-banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich-grumblemeyer-Alkan-spelterwasser-kürstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen-gutenabend-bitte-eine-nürnburger-Nannerl-bratwustle-gerspurten-mit-zweimache-luber-hundsfut-gumberaber-shönendanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-grosse-schmerzen-im-herzen-sacrebleu-raucher-Leck-mich-im-arsch von Hautkopft of Ulm.


Copy-cat!


----------



## HerlockSholmes

Klavierspieler said:


> Copy-cat!


Well, I did add _a few_ words of my own.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hmm... Maybe I should name my son Johannes, or Ludwig... or Wolfgang!


----------



## Weston

I remotely knew of a family who gave their girls all musical names, and they're kind of pretty. There was a Sonata, a Sarabande (shortened to Sara), and a Cadence. I think at least one of them should have been named Treble. "Here comes Treble!"

I have been thinking of a name for my bicycle. I was considering Rocinante, but maybe I should think of a musical name instead.

I am however damned sick of people thinking of a St. Bernard whenever I mention my favorite composer.


----------



## clavichorder

Weston said:


> I remotely knew of a family who gave their girls all musical names, and they're kind of pretty. There was a Sonata, a Sarabande (shortened to Sara), and a Cadence. I think at least one of them should have been named Treble. "Here comes Treble!"
> 
> I have been thinking of a name for my bicycle. I was considering Rocinante, but maybe I should think of a musical name instead.


Cadence is a good girl's name, I've known a few Cadence's.


----------



## Almaviva

Many opera characters have strange names.
One of these days I was thinking of the names of unicellular organism's organelles, and they make for good opera character names.
Flagellum... Pellicle... Nucleolus... LOL


----------



## Sid James

Brazilian composer *Mozart Camargo Guarneri* (1907-93) was himself named after a great composer, and his siblings were also named after 3 others - Bellini, Rossini and Verdi. But as I understand it, as far as his name on cd's is concerned, he usually just goes by the name of Camargo Guarneri.

His biography HERE.


----------



## Art Rock

We toyed with the name Shostakovich for our spaniel - in the end, we decided on Jazz.


----------



## Polednice

I would call mine Fugue.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I just named my glasses Johann.


----------



## Igneous01

presto sounds like a cute name for a pet


----------



## graaf

Igneous01 said:


> presto sounds like a cute name for a pet


Better suited for a bodybuilder.


----------



## Almaviva

Sid James said:


> Brazilian composer *Mozart Camargo Guarneri* (1907-93) was himself named after a great composer, and his siblings were also named after 3 others - Bellini, Rossini and Verdi. But as I understand it, as far as his name on cd's is concerned, he usually just goes by the name of Camargo Guarneri.
> 
> His biography HERE.


Make it Guarnieri.


----------



## Almaviva

Igneous01 said:


> presto sounds like a cute name for a pet


It depends. If your pet is a turtle, Presto may be a bit optimistic.
That cartoon character Mafalda (by Quino) had a turtle pet called Burocracy.


----------



## CountessAdele

I really like a lot of opera character names. Pamina, Tamino, Octavian, Rosina, etc. Hmm I'm thinking my first little girl will be Pamina Diane (last name)  and I like Octavian for a boy .......wait what am I saying........ahem, maybe in a decade or so....I'll start thinking about....that. *gulp*


----------



## kv466

As long as you don't name your pitbull terrier Michael Vick, it's all good.


----------



## CypressWillow

One could name a dog Allegro as a puppy, change it to Andante as he/she matures, and Largo in the golden years. Might be a tad confusing to the dog, but a few judicious dog-biscuits and some extra cuddling would ease the transition. 
But seriously, I did once have a canary I named Caruso. The triumph of hope over reality.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

"YOU'RE GONNA SUFFOCATE" is a great name for a cat that likes to explore the insides of plastic bags.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Oh, and also -

"Beethoven" and "Frollo" would be great cat names. Honestly, Beethoven was more like a cat than a dog. Why does everyone think it's an appropriate name for a dog?


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> We toyed with the name Shostakovich for our spaniel - in the end, we decided on Jazz.


When we get another cocker spaniel in the future, the names Joe (Cocker) and Daniel (the spaniel) would be nice.....


----------



## Ingélou

When I was a schoolgirl, my violin was called Bodmin (he was a boy) and my bicycle was called Gertrude. Now my fiddles are called Bonnie & Tiger Lily - both girls - but my bike doesn't have a name. My black-haired baroque bow is called Monsieur Le Noir and my other bows are Niel and Nathaniel (after Niel & Nathaniel Gow, the famous Scots fiddlers) and Gandeleyn, after a medieval outlaw - that one is a 'long bow'! 

John's piano is called Liebling, because we thought, erroneously, that she was German. She is in fact English. We did name his two keyboards too, but I've forgotten what we chose. 

Our cats all had conventional names - Peg, Snuck, Pippin and Bramble, but because we called Pippin our 'toy cougar' or 'coy tiger', we came up with a portmanteau word, 'tougar' and now we always refer to felines as 'tougars' or 'tougarines' - the last word has its own song, sung to the Johnny Cash tune 'Abilene': 'Tougarine - tougarine - prettiest cat I've ever seen!'

Our dogs were Tyke & Della (Airedales) and Taggart (a Border Terrier).


----------



## mstar

For no apparent reason, I named my ipad Franz Carl Von Schmitz II Freud L. Sargon I. My laptop is Kishxicjsjwnek Ickskwn. My phone is Malenky Veshch, and my speakers are Alex Scriabin. 
I kid you not.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Our cats all had conventional names - Peg, Snuck, Pippin and Bramble, but because we called Pippin our 'toy cougar' or 'coy tiger', we came up with a portmanteau word, 'tougar' and now we always refer to felines as 'tougars' or 'tougarines' - the last word has its own song, sung to the Johnny Cash tune 'Abilene': 'Tougarine - tougarine - prettiest cat I've ever seen!'
> 
> Our dogs were Tyke & Della (Airedales) and Taggart (a Border Terrier).


The felines of this manor are endlessly having new names concocted, for one reason or another. I don't think they mind. Two current ones (for the same cat) are Chicken Pants and Stego Boy. He ignores them both equally.


----------



## Cosmos

I've thought of getting a fish and naming it DebuSEA


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

If I have a cat, I'll name it after some obscure wine company. Surely no one's thought of _that _one before, eh?   Except Glazunov of course, but no one would know that hehehe


----------

